# Suche Gästepass Diablo 3



## Lachoo (21. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bevor ich ne menge Geld in ein Spiel reinstecke, würde ich mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen um zu schauen wie es ist und auf meiner Kiste läuft...

lg
Patrick :-)


----------

